# [solved] Prob Intel WLAN Karte (iwl4965 @ ACER Aspire 9920G)

## Gladdle

Schon seit laengerem habe ich probleme mit meiner WLAN Konfiguration unter Gentoo. Ich habe folgende Karte:

```
# lspci

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
```

Ich habe das ganze als Kernelmodul und auch geladen: lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

hostap                 88964  0

nvidia               6893524  29

snd_hda_intel         334508  2

iwlagn                122756  0
```

Ein dmesg | grep iwl bringt folgendes:

```
iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27kds

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

Modules linked in: snd_hda_intel(+) iwlagn

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x40100102, writing 0x40100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x40100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

iwlagn 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
```

Wenn ich dann das WLAN mit /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart starten will kommt folgendes:

```
 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   wlan0 does not support scanning

 *   You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

 *      preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" "ESSID2" )

 *      and set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

 *      or set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

 *   or hardcode the ESSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

 *      essid_wlan0="any"

 *   or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

 *      adhoc_essid_wlan0="WLAN"

 *   or hardcode the ESSID against the interface (not recommended)

 *      essid_wlan0="ESSID"

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

Hier noch mein emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7700_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 08 Jan 2009 18:35:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r14, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de jp us"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi adns alsa apache2 apm arj arts atmo audiofile authfile automount avi berkdb big-tables bluetooth branding bzip bzip2 bzlib canna cddb cdio cdr cgi cjk cli cracklib crypt css dba dbus dedicated device-mapper dga dirac divx4linux doc dri dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvi editor encode examples exif fat ffmpeg flac flash fluidsynth fontconfig fortran fpx freewnn ftp gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gphoto2 gpm gps gs gth gtk hal hddtemp httpd iconv icq id3tag imap imlib ipv6 ipw4965 isdnlog jabber java javascript jfs jingle joystick jpeg jpeg* jpeg2k kate kde kdehiddenvisibility lame lash lcms ldap lesstif libass libgt++ libnotify libv4l2 libwww lirc logitech-mouse maildir matroska mbox midi mikmod mime ming mmx mng mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly ntfs oav odbc ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp oscar pam-mysql pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png pnp posix pppd pulseaudio pvr python qt qt3 qt4 qtcdr quicktime raw readline real* reflection rss samba sasl scanner schroedinger screen sdl seamonkey server session sharedmem skins slang sndfile snmp sockets sound speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl stream svg svga sysfs syslog systray tcpd theora tidy tiff tokenizer truetype twolame type1 udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vcdinfo vcdx vhosts videos visualization vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs wireshark wlan wmf wxwindows x x509 x86 xcomposite xfs xhtml xinerama xml xml2 xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xsl xv xvid yahoo zip zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks i                  rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de jp us" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa v4l v4l2 nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Die /etc/conf.d/wireless ist ja abgeloesst, in der /etc/conf.d/net steht aber nichts drinn, da mein NB an verschiedenen Standorten arbeiten soll (verschiedene Netzwerke, SSIDs und WEP Keys). Hat mir irgend wer eine Info, irgend ein Ansatz wo die Konfiguration zu erweitern ist oder wo der Fehler steckt? Google liefert mir zu wenig details in deutsch und englisch.Last edited by Gladdle on Sat Jan 10, 2009 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

ich glaube dir fehlt die firmware

```
net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode
```

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Erst ma musst du die Firmware installieren wenn du das nicht schon gemacht hast.

Wenn das passiert ist guck dir ma wpa_supplicant an.

Sebastian

----------

## Gladdle

 *BlueSkyDriver wrote:*   

> ich glaube dir fehlt die firmware
> 
> ```
> net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode
> ```
> ...

 

Wurde installiert, immer noch denselben Fehler. Ist ein NB und die Funktionstasten sind auch aktiv, die Hardware funktioniert unter Windows.

----------

## psych

Schau mal bitte nach was an dateien in /lib/firmware liegt.

----------

## Gladdle

ls -lha1 /lib/firmware/:

```
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4,0K 10. Jan 15:05 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4,0K  1. Jan 12:02 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 182K 10. Jan 13:21 iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 184K 10. Jan 15:05 iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode
```

Der Fehler lag an veralteten Treibern der Karte. Das Problem wurde mit

```
echo "net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge iwl4965-ucode
```

geloest, da anscheinend alle Linux Kernel groesser als 2.6.24 mit der alten Version nicht klarkommen (Quelle: intellinuxwireless.org). Vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben!

----------

